
Workona launches a better way to work in the browser - workona
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/10/workona-helps-web-workers-finally-close-all-those-tabs/#new
======
workona
Hi there! We're the Workona team! We all work in the browser, but it was never
built for work. Cloud software has simply outgrown the tool we use to access
it.

Browsers have become an OS within an OS, but they struggle to withstand the
heavy workloads of modern teams. We’re proud to be taking Workona out of beta
today to address the problem:

[https://workona.com/](https://workona.com/)

------
eliza1wright
I've been lucky enough to be a beta tester for Workona and once I decided to
go all in with its usage, it was a game changer. If you do work on the
internet, or are guilty of having a million tabs open at once, I'd highly
recommend trying it.

------
dojiboy9
Workona is awesome! I've been beta testing it for a little while now, and it's
helped me finally get a handle on all my trains of thought. Recommend!

